# FX Mini-M Mark I



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

Always enjoy watching as you stretch your (aquascaping) legs X !!

I agree that the M is the perfect Nano sized tank... the "R" is a very cool version of it.

Can't wait to see where you go with it


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks idk59! Sometimes I get the feeling like I'm talking to a wall, so I always enjoy knowing that people get something out of my posts.

Yeah, initially I wasn't sure about the Mist Type R, but after seeing it in action, it really is the way to go if you ever intend on photographing your layout or if you just hate seeing the spackle on the wall behind your aquarium.

I'm not sure where this one will go either, I've been saving for a while for it, and now that I have it I'm not sure what to do! - Luis Navarro provided me with a few specimens of some really cool plants, some of which I've never even seen before, and don't really have an immediate idea on how to best showcase them, but they're cool enough to want to use somehow.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't worry - We're watching  The Mist Type R looks interesting. Not sure how I feel about it being frosted on 3 sides, though. You'll have to convince me here  Can't wait to see shots of the whole setup. It might convince me to save up for the upgrade, myself, haha...


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmm Solar Mini M and the Mini M "R" w/ Black Coast stones ... Sounds familiar lol. I'll be in touch soon lol.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

TBS, I think you'll learn to love the Mist Type "R" - my initial feelings were the same. I've got the photo's, and you can see why I spent some time just sitting there staring at it. I was fortunate enough to be able to buy the Wood Cabinet stand used.

Finalplay10, I used Black Coast in the Mini S - this one will use Manten. I have some interesting spire ideas, since the availability of stone we have right now for this type isn't incredibly spectacular, but there are a few cool pointed pieces. Which just means I'm going to take one of my co-aquascaping friend's (Jonathan Blair) favorite layouts and modify it to my own tastes. 

The full setup:



Shots of the Light and Mini M:


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow that's nice
Is the frosted go ass textured or smooth on the outside? Can you feel a difference?

It would be cool if ADA make a tank that's the reverse of that...clear glass and Rounded corners on the front and a frosted glass back.

That's really nice...


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

It's frosted on the outside - you can feel the sand blasting effect there. The inside is super polished/smooth though. The only silicon seams are on the front and underside! And it just looks awesome under the ADA 8k bulb as far as coloration.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, that really does look neat. I love how it forces the eye inward to the scape. The rounded corners give it that 'infinity' feel. This was a really well thought-out design. The compromise is viewing only from the front, but that might actually make 'scaping easier, knowing you only have one side to view. Looks like I'm keeping an eye on this one...


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

You can see how I almost didn't even want to scape it!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

On a side note, I know what I am going to do with this layout now. I am very excited to proceed.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I got through some of the steps towards completing my layout last night, but got busy and pretty much just got the soil in place. I thought I knew what I wanted to do, but just wasn't feeling it when I got home.

Layer of Tourmaline BC and Bacter 100 (fyi, applying Bacter 100 to Blue-Green Algae is a handy trick for getting rid of it, same with applying Phyton Git to Anubias leaves and rocks with algae with a brush or some sort) :





Power Sand Layer:





Clear Super:





And then Aqua Soil Amazonia I:



I'll add Powder type after the hardscape is in place.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

How does green bacter affect algae? How many liters of PS is that?

Just wondering also, in such a small tank, why not just go with all powder type? Is it because 100% powder type would compact too easily?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Bacter 100 (not green bacter, thanks for catching my error) will get rid of cyanobacteria by coating the top of it with it - another trade secret is to use Maracyn to get rid of it. 

That is probably around .5 liters of Power Sand. Maybe more, maybe less. I've used a single 2L bag on three nano's with similar amounts of Power Sand now.

You can for sure go with just Powder Type - I just chose not to in this case because I need the extra support of the larger granule size Aqua Soil to support the hefty rock structure. In fact in a Mini S or Mini M, bare bones you can go with Tourmaline BC + Bacter 100 and Powder type.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Love the frosted glass - I remember glass etching in school, If i can get my hands on the acid they use i may have to DIY a 10g to see how it looks. 

Cant wait to see some green in there!!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

This was the original idea I had for this layout given some of the stone material I had access to. During the initial setup (or at least planned), I ended up going a different route. Long story short - that ended up not working, so I went back with my gut layout. This style of stone arrangement isn't something I'd normally do, so I stepped outside of my box to do this one and ultimately added my own spin to it. The idea here is to create perspective by placing larger stones in the front and smaller stones in the back, a concept that I toyed with nearly two years ago in the original Mini L layout that I did. This is a refinement of that compositional trick. 

From a planted side, for now the foreground is composed of glosso - that may change as other plant varieties become available to me (HC or elatine hydropiper would be more ideal, though I feel HC doesn't quite fit in with the layout as a whole other than being very small). Towards the midground area I've planted a variety of smaller red stem plants that were then surrounded by greener stem plants of similar size and shape to glosso, with the ultimate idea being a segue from glosso to stems that are meant to function as if the layout is on fire (or a more tame interpretation, at sunset). For the far background I won't add much height - that would ruin the perspective illusion, so again the basic carpet plant is used.

Continued from before - The hardscape is in place.


After the hardscape is finished, I added AquaSoil Powder to give a refined look to the layout and make it easier to plant the small plant varieties I have:


Planting Done!









Layout filled:









For what it's worth - an added side benefit of using Power Sand underneath is that, in this case it serves to act as extra support for the weight / composition of the stones. For the same reason Aqua Soil Amazonia Normal type was used for extra structural support to maintain the slope and form of the layout without the materials 'sinking' into the substrate when being placed, or being unstable and falling over. Kind of a 'hidden' benefit to Power Sand in small aquariums such as these.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks good! You have a great eye for stone placement. I may have said this before. At any rate, It'll be good to see how the stems come in. Those are Manten stone, then? How dense are they? I know the Shou stone I have is very light for its size. How does the Manten rate?


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

Show off


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

PS- This is the kind of tank that makes me wish for 3-D images. The more I look, the more I like the layout.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for compliments TBS! I'm glad that the layout is having the effect it is with you liking it the more you look at it.

Manten is more dense than Shou, doesn't flake easily like Shou will. It's a little bit more dense than Seiryu. It's a solid rock, but still decently light. These particular pieces were kind of scraps as far as Manten is concerned - a set of odd pieces. Really, if you saw the stones used here in a bin you probably would think they were useless. In this case it worked out that it had hard flat edges on what is the 'bottom' of the stone now. Other flaws were hidden (such as other flat surfaces) by placement.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

That was one of the drawbacks to using Shou stone - the fragility of it. But, I love the color and craters, as well as just the general shape of it. As for the Manten, it's very pretty color-wise (as long as it's reading correctly in the photo, haha) and I like the white striations. Manten are generally more round, then or just less triangular? I like the spire look. It's very dramatic, even on such a small scale. I used a similar approach for my 10G - without the perspective effect. 

Have you seen Saintly's work on APC? He's a british aquascaper, I believe. Great with perspective and stone placement. You need to get him hooked on ADA though, haha...


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

The color of the stone is a little underplayed in the photo's, they have a variety of color hues on them in earth tones. Although, these particular pieces aren't the best at showing the color of the stone - there are some larger stones that really showcase the color variance. 

The spire effect was one that I wasn't overly fond of until I did it for myself with my own twist to it. That or I had served as an advisor to my colleague, Jonathan Blair's, spire Iwagumi for so long I had to go and put my own twist to it.

This is Blair's layout in a 20 gallon:










I've seen some of Saintly's work and I liked his stone arrangement. Some of his plantings have been hit and miss (and so have some of mine). It's difficult to not suffer from repeat layouts with the same feel to them in Iwagumi.


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ive noticed your a fan of the emersed growth in the beginning. Have you seen a large difference in growing carpet plants emersed ? I've never tried it but I'm having a horrible time getting my glosso to carpet in my 29g right now submersed. Probably going to try emersed when I get this set up. Your probably already getting orders for the set up from what I've heard. At least the Solar Mini M light anyways lol. Can't wait to get it all together finally. I'm definitely going to be picking your brain as this is my 1st iwagumi style tank and my 1st ADA tank as well. Want to give you a run for your money !


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

Update this!


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

RWalleyTX said:


> Update this!


+1

Please


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

swoof said:


> +1
> 
> Please


+2 PLease


----------



## tnt808 (May 6, 2011)

The whole setup is WOW. Yeah some new pics would also be nice :icon_smil


----------



## jj..bequiet (May 27, 2011)

Amazing! The frosted in my head did not seem like a great idea.
But after seeing it, WOW i likes!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

update update update haha


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Frank, have you considered moss/Riccia, Monosele? in place of rooted planted?

These have very fine fronds/thalli and still maintain the look, HC, and some others are fairly weedy, Riccia certainly is the bane of my existence.

The rock work really makes the tank much larger than it really is. The plants made it look small again. I was thinking about Octopus's nano scapes, he really does a good job with tiny things.

Might be interesting to check his stuff out, google it etc.
Might give some ideas once this has run it's course.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Any updates on this.

You have us dying here.


----------

